# Lathe Question



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 19, 2014)

What do you think the best low price lathe is? I was thinking probably the Delta 46-460.


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 19, 2014)

I don't know that I'd lump that one in the low price category. I have it sitting on my bench now and have turned several thousand pens with it and other items too. I will say I thought it was well worth the 600.00 or so I spent on it. They do make a step pulley version instead of the variable speed that will save you some green but if you can afford it go with the variable speed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 19, 2014)

I'd look in to the Nova Comet II. I've read nothing but great things about them. Will likely be my next big purchase. @Macdietrich got one a month or two ago, I haven't seen him post much about it, which is probably a good thing. I know he had some issues with his Jet that finally got worked out after two visits from a tech person.


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 19, 2014)

That is not a low priced lathe. But between the Delta and Nova go with the Nova some Deltas were having problems in that size.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 19, 2014)

Ok thanks guys!


----------



## DKMD (Apr 19, 2014)

I've got the non-variable Rikon midi... It's been a tank and quite a bit cheaper than the Delta. I think the VS Rikon is cheaper than the Delta too, but I've never used that one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 19, 2014)

I have both the vs Rikon and the non vs Rikon. For the money you will find no better lathe in my opinion. The are built tough and Rikon's customer service is top notch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Macdietrich (Apr 25, 2014)

If your gonna spend some $ the jet 1221 vs is a great lathe....mind you I had issues with mine and it may have been because it was 1 of the first outta there shop when they came out last yr. they ended up sending me a brand new 1 in the end because of the issues I kept having. It took longer than it should have and I did get the vs nova comet 2 which I used and liked but it don't compare IMO to the jet 1221 vs


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Apr 25, 2014)

I have the Delta 46-455 (the non-variable speed version of the lathe you mentioned,) and it's never done me wrong. I will say one thing however -- I wish I would have gone with a full sized lathe. Now I'm feeling limited because I can't turn bowls over 12" on my midi lathe. For the price, however, it's a very solid choice. I prefer it over any other lathe in it's price range.


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 25, 2014)

I too have a Rikon vs (belt change) and it's done well for me .


----------



## MikeMD (May 2, 2014)

DKMD said:


> I've got the non-variable Rikon midi... It's been a tank and quite a bit cheaper than the Delta. I think the VS Rikon is cheaper than the Delta too, but I've never used that one.



Keller, I do have the VS Rikon. I like it a lot. For a midi, it does all that I ask of it. Though, admittedly, since it is my second lathe, I don't ask it to do a lot.


----------

